# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  πρόβλημα με netmod

## apxwv

εχω καποιο προβληματακι με το netmod.οταν παω να συνδεθω μου βγαζει το μηνυμα port open και δεν συνδεεται με τιποτα.πρεπει να το απεγκαταστησω και μετα παλι εγκατασταση(συνδεδεμενω σε usb). οταν το συνδεσω σειριακα το προβλημα λινεται αλλα μετα απο 20 λεπτα δεν κατεβαζει δεδομενα αλλα και επιπλεον δεν ξερω που να βαλω την εντολη atb40.

----------


## WAntilles

Πόσες φορές θα το πούμε ότι USB modems όλων των κατηγοριών είναι προβληματικές σαβούρες;

Βάλ' το στη σειριακή.

Βάλε τη σειριακή στα 115200, hardware flow control, FIFO buffers τέρμα.

Το b40 το βάζεις στο Control Panel -> Phone & Modem Opotions -> στα Properties του NetMod στο tab Extra

----------


## apxwv

thanks για τι βοηθεια το εβαλα στη σειριακη.αλλα δεν λυθηλε το προβλημα στο να τρωει φλασιες και να μην κατεβαζει δεδομενα.και το fifo buffers σε τι χρησιμευει και που το βρισκω?

----------


## ipo

*apxwv*, μήπως έχεις εγκαταστήσει κανένα πρόγραμμα για fax ή για monitoring της γραμμής (RVS COM ή κάτι άλλο); Αυτά καταλαμβάνουν τη θύρα επικοινωνίας και δεν σε αφήνουν να κάνεις κλήσει (παίρνεις μήνυμα σφάλματος: "port open").

----------

